# Medicare for British Citizen



## maineman (May 3, 2010)

In reading through the available info, it appears that my wife and kids (all hold British Passports) will be eligible for Medicare on my 457 Visa, as we have lived in UK for last 4 years. Has anyone else dealt with this and is my understanding correct?:confused2:

As I hold a UK permanent residence visa, and have lived in the UK, does anyone have any insight if I will also be eligible for Medicare benefits (even though USA does not have the agreement)? :confused2:

Thanks in advance for any insights you can share. 

SMN


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

The Reciprocal Health Care Agreements (RHCA) is only for 'visitors' to Australia, not for 457 visa holders etc. I'm pretty sure you're going to have to get private medical insurance sorted out before you arrive (as per obligations of the 457 visa).

Dolly


----------



## Sparrowgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

I was on a 457 visa and definitely did not get medicare. I tried to apply and they laughed at me. You have to have applied for permanent residence in order to be able to apply for medicare. You will have to get overseas cover from a private one like medibank.


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Medicare*

Hi, I am currently on a 457 visa and under a reciprocal agreement myself and my family are entitled to Medicare. I'm not sure how it applies while still in the UK as we applied once we were here.
You can check out the Medicare website and it states information about the reciprocal agreement.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Does Medicare class temporary visa holders as 'visitors'?

Dolly


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Does Medicare class temporary visa holders as 'visitors'?
> 
> Dolly


Hi Dolly

Yes it does as a 457 isn't a permanent visa so strictly speaking you are a visitor. You may have to print the info off the Medicare site to take down to Medicare when you apply for Medicare. 
When I applied for my 457, my immigration agent also put a part on my application asking for health cover unless you are eligible for Medicare.
There is a list of visa's which show your eligibility on the Medicare site and a 457 is definatley one of them


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for that, I didn't know that! But the cover would be basic though wouldn't it?

I see you are in Darwin, I've always wanted to visit there, what's it like and do you like it?

Dolly


----------



## claireneil2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Thanks for that, I didn't know that! But the cover would be basic though wouldn't it?
> 
> I see you are in Darwin, I've always wanted to visit there, what's it like and do you like it?
> 
> Dolly


It is the basic cover but it covers you for emergency care and at the doctors surgery. 
Darwin is very hot. We have been here for 11 months now and we will probably be here for another 2 years or so.
I prefer the gold coast to here as we were there for 18 months and we will probably move back there as we find it too hot to go out anywhere. I am glad we are experiencing Darwin but we can't wait to move back to the gold coast or we may even try Perth next.


----------

